# Non potete capire !



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de sous-titrer une vidéo dans laquelle un monsieur mange une glace. 
Aux anges, il dit : Non potete capire!
Il signifie par là : Non potete capire quanto è buono !, mais il se passe de la deuxième 
partie de la phrase, cette remarque étant parfaitement compréhensible et idiomatique telle qu'elle 
a été formulée.

Or, peut-on suivre la même démarque en français ? Autrement dit, la traduction littérale <<Vous ne pouvez
pas comprendre ! >> serait-elle pertinente dans ce contexte?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## matoupaschat

Secondo me, "Vous ne pouvez pas comprendre !" va benissimo anche in francese


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

matoupaschat a raison, toutefois, ce qui m'était venu à l'esprit, c'était : "vous (ne) pouvez pas savoir !  (Comme c'est un contexte familier, je ferais sauter le "ne".)


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Merci pour votre réponse, aussi rapide que précise !


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, c'est mieux "Vous ne pouvez pas savoir"


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord




----------

